# loud or quiet



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

which to you prefer to start with a loud distress or a quiet one and then work your way up?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

personally I don't vary my volume. I have tried it many times, and never had any response. Plus I feel if an animal is in distress it isn't going to start out quiet.

I know I will get bashed for that answer, but it has worked for me. I have been hunting Coyote for more than 20 years


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If im tight to cover, or its real calm, ill start softer.

Our calls are MUCH louder than any bunny chew toy. If you have an unseen animal at 100 yards in heavy cover and immediately hit him with the "Manowar" of distress sounds, you could possibly blow him out.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I do not think that it matters to much as our first stand this year we were sitting about 50 yards from a big draw that was thick with trees and a I started calling pretty loud and instantly a coyote just busts out of it going the other way and then slows down, turns around and starts trotting at us. I'm guessing he was sleeping in the draw because it was a stand just at sunrise and the call woke him up but when he realized what it was he turned around. Just what I thought happened at least. 
If you are trying to get a coyote out of something that is not very far away I don't see why you would need to call very loud though.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Start soft for a series, wait a minute, then let er rip!.. works for me.

also as stated by bareback.. tight to cover, try to keep it down for the first few series.


----------



## tka250 (Sep 24, 2009)

There isn't a animal out there that if its in distress is going to start off quiet and get louder. 
There is a really interesting clip in the new Randy Anderson video where they are calling and the sun is just coming up and is in there face. They have two different cameras showing the footage. The shooter misses the first coyote called in and 2 more show up, but now the sun is just coming up over the horizon. Randy is howlng with a coyote like 15 to 20 yards in front of him and the other is about 30 to 40 yards away, the coyotes are just standing there watchng them. They can't see it because of the sun. It is really cool to see.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

which randy anderson video are you talking about tka250? is it calling all coyotes 5? If so i need to buy that cause i've heard a lot of good about that vid. And that would be an experience you'd never forget! couldn't imagine!


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree with gsehnter-bloms. On Saturday we called in 2 doubles and 1 single. Volume was the same for all. One double came from a heck of a long way, the single came in from about 600 yards and the last double was shotgunned less than 15 seconds from the first sound.

Thick cover calling makes sense to be quiet, but at the same time I doubt a bunny cares about who is in the neighborhood. Probably a question of pure preference and what instills confidence on stand.

Just my opinion.


----------



## tka250 (Sep 24, 2009)

The newest one, not sure what number, it was my buddies.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

that would be the truth 6


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

tka250

that is an awesome clip and just unreal to see. Makes a guy wonder doesn't it?

What I do is I just go with my gut for sound volume. It's the only way I can explain it I guess.


----------

